# Is there a flow chart for the Rocky



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I cant find a flow chart anywhere on the web for the Rocky river .Is there one somewhere?


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

not exactly sure where the rocky is but this site has flow charts for most major rivers in ohio or pretty much any other state.

http://water.usgs.gov/cgi-bin/waterwatch?state=oh&map_type=flood&web_type=map


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There's no flow chart for the Rocky.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's how I estimate conditions:

Check out flow for the black river (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04200500). This provides an estimate for the west branch of the rocky, since it generally shares the same watershed. The lower cuyahoga (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/u...065,00060,00010) and tinker's creek (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/u...065,00060,00010) will provide a guess on the east branch.

Neighborhood precipitation amounts can be found in http://www.afws.net/data/oh/Cuyahoga.HTM (Berea and Fairview Park, east branch/main stem) and http://www.afws.net/data/oh/Medina.HTM (Granger and York, west branch).


----------

